# Judazzz inspired thread...



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I realize that I have not been around for 3-4 months, but I have noticed something and was not going to post on it, but then figured what the heck. This is a comment that Judazzz made...



> Hey, there's also a civil way to voice your opinions, without disrespecting someone for no other reason than to disrespect that person, or acting all tough and all by using profanity....you gotta respect PFury board rules, which includes no disrespecting remarks.


I started a thread where someone referred to the molestation of children in the church out of nowhere...absolutely ignorant and stupid.

Another thread was started about a guy being proud of his girlfriend and someone made horrible comments about her, one even making racial comments...absolutely ignorant and stupid.

Another thread was started and someone made comments about how another guy liked licking his "mothers asscrack" out of the clear blue...absolutely ignorant and stupid.

My question is this...what the heck happened to the lounge here at P-Fury? I am not talking about arguments or good natured fun...but when did all the racial, testosterone heated BS come into play?

There are going to be differences in opinion...take Peacock and I. Differences in our views of the church and religion. An issue that can really stir up dissention and hatred...but it did not happen. Why? Because even though a troll tried to stir up a pot of crap between Peacock and I, it did not happen because two people were mature enough to discuss it like adults.

Sooner or later the mature posters need to start telling the childish, racist, hateful people here to take a flying piss off a large cliff. You don't have to post in every single thread. If you can't respond in a mature manner, just shut up and move one. If you want to post against the thread...go right ahead...but don't be a racist jerk about it. Why insult someone that did nothing to earn it? Don't get me wrong...if they are stupid enough to earn it...go ahead and dish out the slap-down.

This thread is not meant to start a war...just a discussion.

What are your thoughts on this? I am curious...

Jeffrey


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i agree with you 100%, but some people have no respect for life or the people in it and some are just young, and the youth can be very ruthless..its a part of life. and to Racist remarks or people i wouldn't give the satisfaction of responding too, thiers an old saying "you cannot win an arguement with an ignorant person, for he will just drag you down to his level and beat you with experience" or something like that.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> My question is this...what the heck happened to the lounge here at P-Fury? I am not talking about arguments or good natured fun...but when did all the racial, testosterone heated BS come into play?


 LoL, some of that stuff you've posted is quite true there has been an influx of racism but usually it's just goodnatured ribbing.

Lol @saying Neal is a mature adult.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> ...usually it's just goodnatured ribbing.


 Crazy - I am all for the good natured ribbing...and that is not what I am referring to. That is fun and is what makes the lounge a great place to hang out and post. Most everyone has the lounge as the main area that they post. It makes up the mass of p-fury.

But it seems like there is this eternal pissing contest against people. Just struck me as odd.

Jeffrey


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I haven't seen any racism, which threads are you referring to? The problem is that it is really easy to insult or disagree with someone when you can't see them. Its true, if you were in the same room people would be mature and polite. Its like roadrage, you get angry faster than on a busy street.
I agree that people should just stfu, although iuts ironic since the first thread i posted was telling someone how stupid they were for buying a turtle without knowing how to look after it, but now i just move on and don't respond.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't see much racism either, but you draw many points about how members lack respect for one another. Things are said that are so out of context that it blows my mind. Pissing contests are an often occurance, for what reason I am not sure. A lot of the members are young men and as well all know (being the same just years ago) that is how you are at that age. You eventually get life experiences that enrich how you view people and life in general, you tend to lose that cynical edge and relax into maturity.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I try to keep all racism off the board. Sometimes, like in a previous thread, I miss it though. Racism is something I dont tolerate in here. So by all means if you see it, PM me or staff about it.

I think the respect and maturity level reflects today's generations and the fact they're behind a computer and can act as an internet tough guy. In other words they say things here that they wouldn't necessarily say in the real world.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think you pretty much hit the nail square on the head







pastorj



> In other words they say things here that they wouldn't necessarily say in the real world.


im a net tough guy


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I was taught that respect is a two way street ... None given = None recieved.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep. Some people have very thin skin and will start name-calling or post something just to piss someone off. They think that everyone should agree with them or follow their beliefs and if they don't they get angry. I just try and laugh it off cause I know that being behind a computer gives most people "beer balls".


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> I was taught that respect is a two way street ... None given = None recieved.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Genin said:


> I don't see much racism either...


 I agree with you...I am not in any way saying that it is all over the place. It is just the most recent example that I read in the thread where a guy asked if his girl was attractive, and some human waste made the comment that she was a poor excuse for a white girl or something along those lines (don't quote me...I am pharaphrasing)

Ms. Natt - I agree that the mods do a good job keeping that type of crap off the boards, but it should not be on there in the first place. You all must feel like you sometimes are just glorified babysitters.



> I know that being behind a computer gives most people "beer balls"


johndeere - I have never heard that phrase before, and I almost pee'd when I read it...that was funny! That is EXACTLY what I am talking about...people that post and have a huge set of "internetballs".

Sooner or later the mature posters need to get together and start telling some people around here to shut up.

Good stuff...

Jeffrey


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Unfortunately, it has to do with de-evolution of a forum. Most forums or discussion groups are founded by a core of enthusiasts that want to discuss specific findings and theories. To this core group get added secondary enthusiasts with differing values. As the forum progress, more people learn about it, further diffusing the original intent. After reading the hundredth "Woodn't it b kewl" thread most of the core group no longer participate in the forums actively, leaving more open spaces for the signal to noise ratio to get worse and worse. 
P-fury has done better than most to keep this to a minimum, they have some forums that don't allow things to go off topic too badly, there are still some very knowledgeable people that post here and it still gets quality new people that are willing to do some research before asking questions. There are however, not just on here, but in general people that won't bother to do basic research, think other people are made for their pleasure and enjoy causing trouble because they feel some sense of entitlement," because it's their opinion and if you don't like it tough sh*t", not caring about common decency and personal dignity. Civility is a dying art, compassion for others is withering away and most people don't even understand the concept of dignity and respect.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> there are still some very knowledgeable people that post here


where is crockeeper anyway? He said e qwas going away for 10 days AGES ago.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> Unfortunately, it has to do with de-evolution of a forum. Most forums or discussion groups are founded by a core of enthusiasts that want to discuss specific findings and theories. To this core group get added secondary enthusiasts with differing values. As the forum progress, more people learn about it, further diffusing the original intent. After reading the hundredth "Woodn't it b kewl" thread most of the core group no longer participate in the forums actively, leaving more open spaces for the signal to noise ratio to get worse and worse.
> P-fury has done better than most to keep this to a minimum, they have some forums that don't allow things to go off topic too badly, there are still some very knowledgeable people that post here and it still gets quality new people that are willing to do some research before asking questions. There are however, not just on here, but in general people that won't bother to do basic research, think other people are made for their pleasure and enjoy causing trouble because they feel some sense of entitlement," because it's their opinion and if you don't like it tough sh*t", not caring about common decency and personal dignity. Civility is a dying art, compassion for others is withering away and most people don't even understand the concept of dignity and respect.


 Very good post.

We try our best to keep this type of behavior you are describing to a minimum here Jeff, but sometimes stuff slips by. As mentioned above, feel free to contact someone if you see this happening in the future.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

good posts.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

sometimes crap gets under your skin, i kno i have posted stuff about specific indeviduals that is not very nice, but, its usually been for a reason , and the only reason i post it in the first place is cause i get caught up in teh moment, when i do post something mean, i usually feel bad about it like 15 mins after,

thats just me, i dunno if that gives u anymore insight into why ppl post stuff that they usually would bite there lip at in public?

????


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i see racism. i've gotten my balls busted for what they considered racism [which really wasnt so the warning was revoked]. but i see comments about ********, and hell, a couple people repeatedly called me a "korean f****t" several times without any reprimand or even a slap on the hands. *shrugs*


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> i see racism. i've gotten my balls busted for what they considered racism [which really wasnt so the warning was revoked]. but i see comments about ********, and hell, a couple people repeatedly called me a "korean f****t" several times without any reprimand or even a slap on the hands. *shrugs*
































that's just plain wrong






















u r a saint for not hurting someone

as far as the racism goes I have seen an influx in it (although i have not been here long at all) but it does happen on a consistent basis of maybe once a week but i also realize that no matter where u go u can not escape it and u should just let comments from people like that roll off your shoulders(trying to learn to do this myself) and hope the admin sees it and punishes them.....but sadly most of the time the guys that do it r chummy with admin and as hyphen put it "get slapped on the wrist"


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

well i know from my angry posts i talk abouty something trying to be unserious and justtalk and make conversation and people come and and get all nutcase and say stupid crap instead of actual oppinions. its just easier for people on the net to be jerks there is no immediate real punishment or reprocussions to someones safety ONLINE. so people who are jerks by nature will just talk and talk and talk without worry. people get really comfortable beingthis way and continue to push boundries for no other reaon but fun and testing and a minor outlet for frusteration. the main reason...its EASY.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> i see racism. i've gotten my balls busted for what they considered racism [which really wasnt so the warning was revoked]. but i see comments about ********, and hell, a couple people repeatedly called me a "korean f****t" several times without any reprimand or even a slap on the hands. *shrugs*


 Im sorry you feel that way. Every racist remark I see I take seriously and the person does get in 'trouble.' That is your fault if you feel they weren't punished, because you didn't report it. I dont know how many times staff has said *"WE DONT SEE EVERYTHING"*...in other words report it when you see it.

You guys keep saying there's a racism influx, but where? I have yet to see this 'influx'...so start reporting it.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > i see racism. i've gotten my balls busted for what they considered racism [which really wasnt so the warning was revoked]. but i see comments about ********, and hell, a couple people repeatedly called me a "korean f****t" several times without any reprimand or even a slap on the hands. *shrugs*
> ...


 look a little more carefully.. that thread with Hyphen being rashed about his race was Wide open and easily seen..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 What thread?! I dont read every Lounge thread.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

oh i thought it was your job.. sorry.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> oh i thought it was your job.. sorry.


 What the hell is your problem Neal?!?!? What are you trying to accomplish here? It is real easy to report something, I suggest you try it sometime.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> oh i thought it was your job.. sorry.


Awww, Im sorry I dont meet up to your expectations.







Stop your bitching if your not going to help in aiding to fix the problem.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > oh i thought it was your job.. sorry.
> ...


 i still don't know what you're talking about, i haven't seen any racist comments, only a few jokes about hillbillys which no-one took seriously. I think the admins do a great job so stfu. I have never had to report anything yet.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow...this is exactly what I was referring to...on a much smaller level.

This is not the problems of the moderators, it is the problems of the members that are here. Here is why it is our problem and not the moderators...

1. People need to police themselves in regards to WHAT they say and WHY they say it. What is the point of a smart mouth dig that only inflames the situation? Somebody needs to be mature enough to stop the flames before they start.

2. People need to report what they see. Trust me! The moderators are going to get sick and tired of me reporting threads, or comments that are made on this forum. If I see a thread that is out of line, I am going to report it, and if it is bad enough, I am going to say something in the thread itself. The moderators are not here to fix everything....they are here to MODERATE.

3. It is not the job of the moderators to give each of us an injection of maturity. That is our job. Each one of you have a momma, and hopefully she taught you some manners. Use them.

The moderators catch the crap for deleting posts, and they catch crap for not deleting posts. Be responsible...don't post crap to begin with and this forum will improve. Don't sit by and allow crap to be thrown...do something about it!

Just my .02 cents....what do you think?

Ms. Natt - There has not been this huge influx of racism. It was in one post that was made about cretin's woman with colorful hair. Don't think that it is splattered all over the place...I don't think you will find it. It was used as an example of the ignorance that gets posted and that is messing up this great website.

Jeffrey


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> only a few jokes about hillbillys which no-one took seriously.










Nobody ever sticks up for the hillbillies


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

what kind of example does it make when the mods cuss but punish us for it?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Jeff is talking about the things i said.

I do not feel sorry or remorse for the things i said about that ulgy person.

Jeff of all people should see that in the bible, women at X. Sure i might not be a holy person, however you can still use the bible to date back to time of 0 and look how people where then, and how they are now. Take a look at that person with the pink hair and enuff metal in her head to make it so she could fly on a air plane with removing all of it because of weapons.

And if you think i was harsh or bad taste so be it. But do not call me, absolutely ignorant and stupid.

Prick.

And as well, I would just like to point out for much of a hypcrit this guy is for standing up and publicly judging people and calling them names.

Being from the church and all, you atleast should have had the respect to send the people who you publicly bashed, a nice side line pm.

Find a true god lover, and this is what you get, hate.
Go figure.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

One thing I love about this forum is how loosely it is moderated. There is not a whole lot of censorship and that's a good thing, in my opinion.

Some people need to stop being so damn sensitive..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> One thing I love about this forum is how loosely it is moderated. There is not a whole lot of censorship and that's a good thing, in my opinion.
> 
> Some people need to stop being so damn sensitive..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

bobme said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I love about this forum is how loosely it is moderated. There is not a whole lot of censorship and that's a good thing, in my opinion.
> ...


 who's the guy in the bottom pic ?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

His name is: Keith Haithcock 
here is a story about him.

http://www.enquirer.com/editions/2001/03/2...pastor_gay.html

When other kids played ball in the cul-de-sac, Keith M. Haithcock played minister in the basement, preaching to a congregation and choir of stuffed animals. He knew from the age of 4 he was called to be a minister. By his teen years, he also knew he was gay.

For four decades, the Rev. Haithcock struggled to reconcile his faith and his sexuality. He was asked to leave churches because he was gay and kicked out of off-campus housing. He was ordained a Church of God minister - but on the condition he remain celibate.

Today, after a lifetime of searching, the Rev. Haithcock is true to his calling as minister and to his sexual orientation as a gay man.

He found sanctuary in an unlikely place: St. John United Church of Christ, a white, aging, straight congregation in tiny Bellevue.

It isn't easy for the Rev. Haithcock to tell his story. Although he knows being gay has become more acceptable, he worries how people will react to him as a pastor. And he fears his congregation may be treated differently.

He knows many faiths still are grappling with the issue of homosexuality - even the United Church of Christ, his own denomination.

Although the United Church of Christ ordained its first gay minister in 1972, there are still only an estimated 100 openly gay or lesbian ministers serving among 1.4 million members and 6,000 churches nationwide. The Rev. Ralph Quellhorst, Ohio conference minister for the United Church of Christ, estimates 10 to 12 are behind the pulpit among the 443 churches in Ohio and Northern Kentucky.

Some churches have left the denomination over the issue of homosexuality. And the majority of United Church of Christ congregations still wouldn't accept a gay or lesbian minister, says the Rev. Quellhorst.

In the Tristate, the Rev. Haithcock knows of only two other openly homosexual ministers serving Tristate churches. One is at the Metropolitan Community Church, whose membership is predominantly gay and lesbian. The other also serves a United Church of Christ congregation, whose membership is primarily heterosexual.

The United Church of Christ allows the ordination of gay or lesbian people and same-sex commitment services. But each congregation has the autonomy to determine whether or not to follow the national denomination's recommendations.

Congregations decide how to run their services and choose their own ministers.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

HaithCOCK, eh ???


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Bobme,
this is exactly what was being discussed in this thread. you have totally missed the point of what was being discussed. the pictures and story were not relevant to the topic and that's derailing which noone appreciates. I may have missed what Jeff said that offended you, but I didn't catch him saying anything about homosexuals, which seems to be the focus of your posts. I agree that sometimes it seems like the ones who are supposed to be the most loving and accepting (church goers) are actually very hateful and selective, however, that's neither here-nor-there. The whole clergy thing was just a bash on Jeff, please post a quote from him that justifies calling him a "prick" and causing such a fuss. I must have missed it, if I did sorry; if not, let it go.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Genin said:


> Bobme,
> this is exactly what was being discussed in this thread. you have totally missed the point of what was being discussed. the pictures and story were not relevant to the topic and that's derailing which noone appreciates. I may have missed what Jeff said that offended you, but I didn't catch him saying anything about homosexuals, which seems to be the focus of your posts. I agree that sometimes it seems like the ones who are supposed to be the most loving and accepting (church goers) are actually very hateful and selective, however, that's neither here-nor-there. The whole clergy thing was just a bash on Jeff, please post a quote from him that justifies calling him a "prick" and causing such a fuss. I must have missed it, if I did sorry; if not, let it go.


 jeff is a pastor, the photos are related to pastors.
Jewelz said, Some people need to stop being so damn sensitive..

So i posted photos about the church

The story answers Jewelz question.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

Although a web forum affords people the anonymity to act in a manner they feel serves them best, it's not to the benefit of the board as a whole if they do.

If someone enjoys using this web forum and wants to see the board's membership grow, it is incumbent upon them to act in a way that encourages others to participate on the board.

Bickering, insults, and making degrading remarks about people's girlfriends or belief systems has a deleterious effect on the entire forum. People either leave in disgust or are too intimidated to jion such a cantankerous fish forum.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Although a web forum affords people the anonymity to act in a manner they feel serves them best, it's not to the benefit of the board as a whole if they do.
> 
> If someone enjoys using this web forum and wants to see the board's membership grow, it is incumbent upon them to act in a way that encourages others to participate on the board.
> 
> Bickering, insults, and making degrading remarks about people's girlfriends or belief systems has a deleterious effect on the entire forum. People either leave in disgust or are too intimidated to jion such a cantankerous fish forum.


 And you say you never offer anything good to say?!







Bull!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Bickering, insults, and making degrading remarks about people's girlfriends or belief systems has a deleterious effect on the entire forum. People either leave in disgust or are too intimidated to jion such a cantankerous fish forum.


Add to that list some other things that are against forum rules (nudity, drug references, etc.), and you you're right on the money.
When a moderator gives someone a warning, closes a thread or deletes a post, it's for the good of the board, not individual gratification. Sure, the PFury staff consists of human beings, and human beings make mistakes by nature. Also, modding is by definition a judgement call: for everyone that agrees with a decision a moderator makes, there will be an equal number of people that do not.

People have to realise that there's no pleasing everyone: this board has well over 5000 members of all ages groups, nationalities, backgrounds etc. People think differently about certain things, and that's only natural.
But if a mod takes a certain action, respect that: it's done for the better of the board, not because of personal motives: if you don't believe that, than it's your problem...

Also, I completely agree with a remark made earlier by PastorJeff: people need to police themselves, restrain themselves. We give people the (pretty unique, I might add) opportunity to do so without all the censoring tools we have at our disposal, such as a swear filter etc., and monitor that with just loose moderating - the responsibility lies for a good part by the members.
Sure, we all loose our temper, even when having a discussion with an internet username you'll never ever see in real life, but we all know the board rules (they are basically just standard netiquette). Breaking them is a conscious act - people that do chose to do so.
Mods are around to channel what's going on, and to step up if necessary - keep in mind they do this in their spare time, voluntarily, and only to make your PFury experience a better one!

One of the reasons I think things seem to get out of hand easily is because of the nature of this medium: you can post whatever you want, and it's still anonymous (I mean, what's a username really worth?) Even if people later feel bad about what they posted (and I think we've all experienced that at least once...), why bother to change it or apologize for it: never opening that thread, or ignoring this and that member is all to "solve" the problem, or a guilty conscience.
It's anonymity is one of the reasons why people can get so damn touchy and personal, I think...

I too noticed that things have gotten harsher lately: people seem to be more on the edge, respect is on the decline and more and more people seem to feel to need to find out where the lines are drawn.
That's fine with me - the consequences are for you - but keep in mind: a board is only as good as its members. You the members make or break this board.
Just think of that for a second before you hit the "Add reply" button...

Well, I'm done


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I agree with you 100% Preacher.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

maybe we should just have the lounge compleatly deleted


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

id like to meet some people from this board just to punch them in their mouth.. i bet more than 50% of these tough guys are no older than 16.. 
people nowadays can talk alot of sh*t because they can hide behind the law and restraining orders.. the genes of people that talk sh*t and cant back it up are surviving becuase the law protects them from people like me.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

bobme said:


> Jeff is talking about the things i said.
> 
> I do not feel sorry or remorse for the things i said about that ulgy person.
> 
> ...


Wow Bobme...I obviolusly stepped on your little toes...didn't I?

First of all, lets get something straight...I was not talking about you...not in this thread or any other thread. I was referring to the individual that called her a waste of a white person. That is the comment that I found offensive.

If you feel that she is a lesser person, then so be it. I am not going to stop you. All you are doing is proving EXACTLY what I am saying. I was on some time ago and the moderators had to step in regarding some of the harsh comments that were made against you. They came to your aid. Why? Because of the very thing that I am talking about here. Not only did you prove my point in what I am saying, but you were a victim of it some time back.

So with all due respect, the prick here is telling you to cool down.

I have no problem if you want to call me a prick, but this kind of behavior is exactly what I am referring to. Some members don't mind it...like myself, as I have thick skin and your little temper tantrum did not offend me. I have many people, each week, that are ticked at me for one reason or another.

You can post a whole bunch more pictures and stories of clergy that are gay, molesters, or sinners in one way or another. And I can show you a youth group that goes to the AIDS wards (Heroine addiction clinics, orphanages, and so on) and sings Christmas Carols, reads stories, brings gifts, and play the harp for those that are dying. Some of whom die during the harp being played. Why do I say this? To make a point that there are good clergy out there...and I am one of them.

I guess what I am trying to say is that there is a HUGE difference between me saying that someone is acting stupid or ignorant, compared to the slam you put forth to me regarding my calling. When I am holding the hand of a heroine addict dying of AIDS, ask yourself this...How much do you think your little temper tantrum is going to bother me. The answer is...not much.

Sorry you took my post to heart that it was towards you...it never was. But you did prove my point to the very childish behavior that I am talking about.

Jeffrey


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

well you are certanly civilized


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

bobme said:


> Jeff is talking about the things i said...


Bobme - Here is the exact comment that I was talking about...



> That is a disgrace to the white race...


I am not going to post the name of the person who said it, for it is not about him. I am only posting this to show you what comment I was referring to prior to your outburst.

I do not feel that the Lounge should be gotten rid of. It is a wonderful place when people calm down and post with RESPECT rather than having temper tantrums (Bobme....here I am talking about you).

This thread is serving its purpose...to get people to think about what is being said and how it is being said.

Bobme...hope this calms your heart.

Jeffrey


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes the mod did come to my aid when people where broke the rules and i pointed them out.

I did not brake any rules, even more when some one asks about what we think of her.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Excellent post Jonas!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...0&hl=korean+***Er, you closed the thread in question 3 days before....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Oh yea I forgot i called you a prick, and I did so because you called me absolutely ignorant and stupid.
Name calling with name calling is lame i was mad and i didnt want to call you some thing worse so i figured prick was far enuff.

If you would like a long list of names please ask for them and I will send them.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Can i get that List bobme









calm down







, you guys are both way to cool for this


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

bobme said:


> Oh yea I forgot i called you a prick, and I did so because you called me absolutely ignorant and stupid.
> Name calling with name calling is lame i was mad and i didnt want to call you some thing worse so i figured prick was far enuff.
> 
> If you would like a long list of names please ask for them and I will send them.


 Bobme - Not sure what you are trying to prove with all of this. But whatever...prick was fine. If you wish to add to the list, feel free to list them right here. No problem what so ever.

Either you did not read my response or you want to pick a fight that I am not going to take the bait on. Try re-reading the post that I made above. That might help with your present anger level.

Jeffrey


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Yea about that comment on the ministers molesting little boys i think it was a bit out of hand. but you do have to admit it does happen way more than it should.

PS. jeff - Lo Siento.


----------



## PastorAdam (Dec 16, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Can i get that List bobme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow! I cannot believe how heated this thread has gotten!! It is time for the temp. to drop a bit here in the Lounge....someone turn on the AC!!

BoBme- To Jeff's point, I too am a Pastor, and yet fail to see how my Calling in life automaticaly catergorizes me with Child Molesters. I a not tryin to pick a fight, or start a flame war.....just thought it was a harch assumption.

There have been some events that have happened that are WRONG and SHAMEFUL to the Christian faith, but that does not make all of us bad!!

Can't we all just get along!?!









Adam


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yeah, i do hear about lots of molestation in the church,

one of the reasons i dont believe in god and the whole deal,

along with a few more reasons that is,


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 Thanx CK


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > oh i thought it was your job.. sorry.
> ...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 you did make a big deal out moderating being "your job". i'm not making a big deal out of it because it isn't. i made a simple remark about some dude "looking like trailer trash" which has nothing to do with race and i got warned. but, 2 guys blatantly call me a "korean ***" repeatedly and nothing happens. i saw the "users browsing this thread" and saw several moderators. i'm sure nothing happened to the guys though, of course. because yanno, "korean ***" isn't a racial slur at all.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

* Edited out for the better of man kind.
If you want a copy of it, PM me.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

PastorAdam said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Can i get that List bobme
> ...


 I am trying to point out that you do not start a topic calling people rude and worng, by calling them names.
What kind of pastor does that?

Do you start church by saying " The world is a evil place and we all need to be nice to people today"
Then invite some kids to say pray, and shoot them in the head,
Then start your prayer?

NO!
same thing this guy did.

Remeber god says SIN is SIN.
so, killing some one is treated the same as stealing a candy bar.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 Dude how many times are you going to bring up this topic!?!? Your warning no longer exist! So please drop it already. And as said a million times before, feel free to report people that are calling you racial slurs. It will be taken car of. And were we just suopposed to know that " yanno" is a racial slur?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I hope people dont expect the mods to know all teh racial slurs in each lang of the world.








poor people.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > i see racism. i've gotten my balls busted for what they considered racism [which really wasnt so the warning was revoked]. but i see comments about ********, and hell, a couple people repeatedly called me a "korean f****t" several times without any reprimand or even a slap on the hands. *shrugs*
> ...


it's not my fault that they didn't get punished. so let's say there's a playground and 2 people on duty there, supposed to be doing their job. the kids are playing, one kid punches another kid in the face. the kid that got punched takes it lightly and walks off. the attacker gets off scot free. so the kid that got punched is at fault that he got punched and the other wasn't punished?

if the yard duty were doing their job and monitoring the yard, as per their job requisites, the kid may have gotten punched, but the attacker would have been punished.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


uhh, when did i say that "yanno" was a racial slur? lol.

and i'll bring up stuff as many times as it takes until hypocracy stops?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bobme said:


> I hope people dont expect the mods to know all teh racial slurs in each lang of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i'm not quite sure, but i think "f****t" attached to end of of a nationality makes it a slur.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

oh boy!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hyphen stop talking out of your ass will ya?! The situation is currently being handled.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 All you do is bitch and complain about the same situation and you dont even have the freakin warning anymore. And to think you mod another board that is even more strict then us.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i complained about the situation ONCE. this time around because racism was brought up. if i wanted to make a big deal out of it, i would've posted a thread. i do mod a board stricter than this, and i actually DO what i'm supposed to. it's a pg board and nothing past pg gets posted, if it does, it gets deleted. why? because the rules are there for a reason. and the forum i moderate only has 3 mods. you can search through every post and there are NO rules broken.

and you guys talk about racism like OH WE HATE IT. you ban the word ******, but you leave the words *****, ****, ******, *****, etc. if you're going to create a rule, follow through with it.

and uh, ms natt, i'm talking out of my ass? why, because i have a point and you can't disprove me? that's what always seems to happen. a person gets talked down on because he's right in some way, haha.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> i complained about the situation ONCE. this time around because racism was brought up. if i wanted to make a big deal out of it, i would've posted a thread. i do mod a board stricter than this, and i actually DO what i'm supposed to.  it's a pg board and nothing past pg gets posted, if it does, it gets deleted. why? because the rules are there for a reason. and the forum i moderate only has 3 mods. you can search through every post and there are NO rules broken.
> 
> and you guys talk about racism like OH WE HATE IT. you ban the word ******, but you leave the words *****, ****, ******, *****, etc. if you're going to create a rule, follow through with it.
> 
> and uh, ms natt, i'm talking out of my ass? why, because i have a point and you can't disprove me? that's what always seems to happen. a person gets talked down on because he's right in some way, haha.


Bullshit that it was just "ONCE." At least 4 times you brought it up in this thread alone.

_*hyphen Posted: Sep 11 2004, 07:15 PM *
a couple people repeatedly called me a "korean f****t" several times without any reprimand or even a slap on the hands. *shrugs*

*hyphen Posted: Sep 14 2004, 12:01 AM *
but, 2 guys blatantly call me a "korean ***" repeatedly and nothing happens.

*hyphen Posted: Sep 14 2004, 12:44 AM *
it's not my fault that they didn't get punished.

*hyphen Posted: Sep 14 2004, 12:45 AM *
i'm not quite sure, but i think "f****t" attached to end of of a nationality makes it a slur. _

Several times Ive asked you to give me a link to the racism, and youve STILL yet to give me one. So how in the world do you imagine I go about handling this issue?! I've since gone off the link that CrazyKlown has given me and Im currently taking care of the issue.

I dont know what your board is like. But Im pretty damn sure with only 3 mods, it doesnt nearly get the attention that this board does and with the same rate of posting to keep up with. Im sorry this board fails to meet in compliance with your expectations. The board is what YOU guys make of it, moderators can only see/read so much. That thread that CK posted, I didnt even read. I scanned through it briefly and locked it due to derailment.

Your one to talk about censoring words. You obviously just got around the filter anyway, so why bother doing the others when OTHER people will just do the same?! Im pretty sure Mike was working at adding the others in later but got caught up at work and in his personal life.

So yeah, I guess you proved me right, huh?!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nope. i brought up this racism in THIS THREAD ONLY. search for another thread where i brought up being called a "korean f****t". oh wait, i don't see it! why? because this is the only thread i brought it up in. replying to other threads in reference to my original post doesn't count as "bring it up numerous times", and it sure as hell doesn't make it the "only thing i do".

and the other racist remarks would be in the bush thread. i don't feel like linking because i'm too lazy. it got locked a while back. it's probably on page 5 or 6. go look for yourself. if you mods had been doing such a great job, you'd have seen it.

and my board gets PLENTY of attention. we'd been mentioned by some of the top game developers such as blizzard, ea, and are mentioned constantly on bigger boards like battlevortex.com.

www.shadowclan.org/darkmoot/ if you're interested. there are 3 mods for the FORUM that i mod, not the board. lol. go take a looksy.

oh yeah, and in respect to the filter, why bother even censoring a certain word if it's so easy to get around? why not just leave the word african american? if you're going to create a rule, follow through with it, like i've said. nudity is banned but we can post pics of beheaded africans?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> nope. i brought up this racism in THIS THREAD ONLY. search for another thread where i brought up being called a "korean f****t". oh wait, i don't see it! why? because this is the only thread i brought it up in. replying to other threads in reference to my original post doesn't count as "bring it up numerous times", and it sure as hell doesn't make it the "only thing i do".
> 
> and the other racist remarks would be in the bush thread. i don't feel like linking because i'm too lazy. it got locked a while back. it's probably on page 5 or 6. go look for yourself. if you mods had been doing such a great job, you'd have seen it.
> 
> ...


Here you go sir. Here is ANOTHER thread you were you brought up the topic of people getting away saying racial slurs and you got shafted.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...topic=55375&hl=

*hyphen Posted on: Sep 10 2004, 05:06 PM *
_why did i get the shaft when i said "trailer trash" once [followed by a tongue lashing], but when someone else repeatedly refers to people as "********" nothing happens? _ 
And guess what you didnt report that either! Good thing another member did because I took care of it right away.

Do we need to find anymore for you so you can shut your trap!?!?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i agree with hyphen..

lets cut the sh*t..  Warn those fuckheads and *we* will be happy.

arguing gets no where unless its about how much the church blows.. LoL...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> nope. i brought up this racism in THIS THREAD ONLY. search for another thread where i brought up being called a "korean f****t". oh wait, i don't see it! why? because this is the only thread i brought it up in. replying to other threads in reference to my original post doesn't count as "bring it up numerous times", and it sure as hell doesn't make it the "only thing i do".
> 
> and the other racist remarks would be in the bush thread. i don't feel like linking because i'm too lazy. it got locked a while back. it's probably on page 5 or 6. go look for yourself. if you mods had been doing such a great job, you'd have seen it.
> 
> ...


 So what rule, havent we "followed through" with?!







If your speaking of the word filter, did you not read my post?! I said, Mike probably got caught up with work and couldnt finish it. Plus, he like everyone else has a personal life. Lately hes been busy with a lot more important things other than this site.

_and the other racist remarks would be in the bush thread. * i don't feel like linking because i'm too lazy. *_

Yet your *not* too lazy to run your mouth bitching about it?! Oh the irony!

_if you mods had been doing such a great job, you'd have seen it._

Oh sorry I expected the maturity level of a 21 year old to exceed that of a 15 year old getting picked on at school! As I look through that thread more and more and view other threads, I see you instigated a lot of it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > nope. i brought up this racism in THIS THREAD ONLY. search for another thread where i brought up being called a "korean f****t". oh wait, i don't see it! why? because this is the only thread i brought it up in. replying to other threads in reference to my original post doesn't count as "bring it up numerous times", and it sure as hell doesn't make it the "only thing i do".
> ...


 yes, i already brought up the racist slur topic more than once too. maybe ishould clarify, i never mentioned the "korean ***" part. there was another thread where a newer member posted sh*t about ******* this, ******* that. i saw it in another thread where [not sure if it was the same member] a guy posted a picture that "******** should jack off to". hrm, research more please?

find more stuff to shut my trap? you haven't found anything to prove anything. bring up a post where i bitched about being called a korean ***. please do, i beg of you.



> So what rule, havent we "followed through" with?! If your speaking of the word filter, did you not read my post?! I said, Mike probably got caught up with work and couldnt finish it. Plus, he like everyone else has a personal life. Lately hes been busy with a lot more important things other than this site.
> 
> and the other racist remarks would be in the bush thread. i don't feel like linking because i'm too lazy.
> 
> ...


i already showed you what you haven't followed through with. this is a pg-13 forum, no? but it's okay to post pics of beheaded africans and make jokes about it. it's also okay to use f*ck, sh*t, ass, p*ssy and all sorts of other profane language. it seems like the rules only apply if the moderator gets offended. and other mods complain about profane language when they themselves use it. if you're going to label it as pg-13, maybe you should enforce the rules like it was pg-13. it's okay to make jokes about a guy whose first lay died, but its not okay to post a picture of a nipple!

and writing something thats on my mind [yours and other people's hypocrasy] comes easily. searching for a post that you obviously didnt monitor, isn't. you're so adamant about moderating pfury as your job, well do it.

i pull sh*t here because i can. everyone gets away with everything. the rules aren't even rules, they're more like guidelines that no one cares for, and mods don't seem to care much either...unless of course THEY get offended.

and i don't instigate anything. i post my opinion.

i'm also sure that a comment like "All you do is bitch and complain about the same situation and you dont even have the freakin warning anymore. And to think you mod another board that is even more strict then us." is very mature as well, especially coming from a "mod."

or comments like " Hyphen stop talking out of your ass will ya?!"


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

bobme said:


> I am trying to point out that you do not start a topic calling people rude and worng, by calling them names.
> What kind of pastor does that?
> 
> Do you start church by saying " The world is a evil place and we all need to be nice to people today"
> ...


 Bobme - You can't even keep your argument straight. You first start your temper tantrum by saying that I have wronged you, and that I have called you names and I am so wrong for doing that...then you call me a prick.

I respond to you in kindness and you still rant and rave even though you know you are wrong in your assumptions.

Then people on this thread even tell you you are seeing thing wrong, and you still continue on.

Now you compare my thread to me pulling someone into a church and shooting them in the head. What a joke! I am really finding this funny! You are proving my point every time that you post! You don't want to work this through to a positive resolution, you want to be angry and stop your feet like a child...so go right ahead.

I pity any person that you may have influence over, as your reasoning skills are far from impressive.

Continue to be angry...it has no influence on me, my life, or my ability to post here on the board. Show me in this thread where I have insulted you? You won't find it...but you continue to take digs at me.

So answer this...show me that you can contribute to this thread....How do we get people that respond like you to police themselves in order to make this thread a better place to be?

Or is me asking this question like asking someone to take communion and then stabbing them in the eyesocket when they do?









Jeffrey


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

> I started a thread where someone referred to the molestation of children in the church out of nowhere...absolutely ignorant and stupid.
> 
> Another thread was started about a guy being proud of his girlfriend and someone made horrible comments about her, one even making racial comments...absolutely ignorant and stupid.
> 
> Another thread was started and someone made comments about how another guy liked licking his "mothers asscrack" out of the clear blue...absolutely ignorant and stupid.


Bobme - I have been looking around at my posts trying to see where I have called a person names and I have not been able to find it. If you are referring to the comments above you really need to read them again. Each one of them are making comments about the comments that were being said...the molestation of children, racial comments about a guys girl, and another comment about licking his "mothers asscrack" all of which were ignorant and stupid comments.

How does this translate into me calling THEM ignorant and stupid? I did not say..."Bobme is ignorant and stupid" as YOU claimed. I did not use any names in this threat what so ever...on purpose!

So I gotta be honest, you are way off in your acusations. For example, your comments are inflamatory and rude. I am not saying that YOU are...rather your comments are. Simple english structure.

Jeffrey


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> another guy liked licking his "mothers asscrack"












YUCK!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Hyphen, if you have such a hard time living with all this "injustice", feel free to find your luck elsewhere - your moaning and pissing won't get you nowhere: in fact, it's getting old, and self-pity is the last thing we're waiting for. So zip it about that incident (you're no angel either, btw.), or go somewhere else and tell them how fricking unfair we are...









As said, staff does the best it can, but it makes mistakes too, overlooks things or reacts/handles in a way that in hindsight should have been done differently...
What do you want us to do? We're not going to warn people days/weeks after something happens, because the little issue is still stuck up your ass: get over it or go: *no one forces you to keep coming here, and no one forces you to have to live through that immense injustice that happened to you either: so if this is such an unfair and hypocritical place with corrupt mods, what's keeping you here???*


----------



## PastorAdam (Dec 16, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> So answer this...show me that you can contribute to this thread....How do we get people that respond like you to police themselves in order to make this thread a better place to be?
> 
> Or is me asking this question like asking someone to take communion and then stabbing them in the eyesocket when they do?
> 
> ...


 Jeff,

Please notify if the whole stabbing in the eye while serving communion thing works out!! I won't come to a serivce, but I will invest in the eye patch industry.

This could be huge
















Amazed by ignorance!!

Adam


----------



## PastorAdam (Dec 16, 2003)

I do want to thank the Mods and Admin that put in all this time in effort to making PFury a great place!! You are all amazing, and do a heck of a job around here. There are only a few of you and so many posts to go through!

As you read thorugh this post and are attacked for action taken or not taken, please know there are people here who appreciate what you do and are happy that you are here!!

Press on!!









Adam


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> i already showed you what you haven't followed through with. this is a pg-13 forum, no? but it's okay to post pics of beheaded africans and make jokes about it. it's also okay to use f*ck, sh*t, ass, p*ssy and all sorts of other profane language. it seems like the rules only apply if the moderator gets offended. and other mods complain about profane language when they themselves use it. if you're going to label it as pg-13, maybe you should enforce the rules like it was pg-13. it's okay to make jokes about a guy whose first lay died, but its not okay to post a picture of a nipple!
> 
> and writing something thats on my mind [yours and other people's hypocrasy] comes easily. searching for a post that you obviously didnt monitor, isn't. you're so adamant about moderating pfury as your job, well do it.
> 
> ...


 This forum is *NOT* PG13. Therefore profanity is accepted so long if it is not used excessively.

Hmm, I dont do my job? Funny you would say that as a Mod, hyphen. Theres a reason why Invision added the button "Report" for each post made. They understood that moderators wouldnt see everything. Yet for some reason, you think the mods should be some kind of god that is all knowing and ready to instantly handle a situation.

All the rules are enforced here. To say that their not comes from sheer ignorance.

With that, all I have to say to you hyphen, is get out in life. If you must complain, do so about things that really matter in your life. Staff does the best they can to try and maintain forum integrity. If you cant respect that, then you might as well go to your other forum board and mod happily ever after.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

No i am just picking a beef with you.
I am a kind happy person, just mad at you.

As i said, the entire time and havnt changed the thing that I am mad about.

You called people names.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > i already showed you what you haven't followed through with. this is a pg-13 forum, no? but it's okay to post pics of beheaded africans and make jokes about it. it's also okay to use f*ck, sh*t, ass, p*ssy and all sorts of other profane language. it seems like the rules only apply if the moderator gets offended. and other mods complain about profane language when they themselves use it. if you're going to label it as pg-13, maybe you should enforce the rules like it was pg-13. it's okay to make jokes about a guy whose first lay died, but its not okay to post a picture of a nipple!
> ...


 you have said it your self this is PG13...

if it wasnt then some nudity would be allowed..


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

bobme said:


> No i am just picking a beef with you.
> I am a kind happy person, just mad at you.
> 
> As i said, the entire time and havnt changed the thing that I am mad about.
> ...


 That's so horrible!! 
Yet you find the courage to go on with your life. That's amazing.

Here is the link to the Anti-Defamation League. They provide victim assistance and compensation programs to victims of hate and bias crimes.
http://www.ojp.usdoj.gov/ovc/help/hbc.htm


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 Quote me because I know for a fact Ive never said this Lounge was PG-13.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes bullsnake i find time to go on with my life.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

On the Real ...
Hyphen , 
This is from your boy...
Leave Miss Natt alone already ....









and Peacock.....


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

I just want to know what everyone's issue with homosexuality is on this board. Why all the hatred?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

seharebo said:


> I just want to know what everyone's issue with homosexuality is on this board. Why all the hatred?


 I love ****'s, Innes and I are great buddies


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

bobme said:


> seharebo said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to know what everyone's issue with homosexuality is on this board. Why all the hatred?
> ...


 i think if someone else had said **** you would have gripped about it
it doesnt make it right just cuz you are gay some may take offence at that
i dont but some would
just an observation


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

This thread is fun.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

delta said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > seharebo said:
> ...


Bobme is not Gay ....He may be happy but not gay :nod:
It his Stchiek


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

sorry i thought he was i coulda swore on it from the threads
sorry bobme


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

delta said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > seharebo said:
> ...


 people gay me gay and **** all the time. I enjoy it.
Peter Puffer


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

im just sayin i have a gay friend and he would be offended. cool if your not but its pretty offensive if ya are gay. you slammed on other people for name callin and thats what **** is otherwise youd have typed homosexuall or gay which are accepted by gay's


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't have any problem with them.. I love pickle puffers


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

fruit cake


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

If no one has a problem, then why all the degrading references? I don't find those references funny or entertaining.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jewelz said:


>


 funny.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ok ok, hyphen I see your point. The thing is you are speaking without a full knowledge of the facts. The word replacement on the n-word was implemented a long long time ago when I was merely testing out the ability for the software to perform such an action. After I tested it, honestly I forgot about it. I forgot about it for 2 reasons, one, the word was replaced if it ever came up. Secondly, I have faith in my moderators to handle racial slurs as they arise.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Xenon said:


> . Secondly, I have faith in my moderators to handle racial slurs as they arise.


 i think a little work is needed.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

okie.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > . Secondly, I have faith in my moderators to handle racial slurs as they arise.
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > . Secondly, I have faith in my moderators to handle racial slurs as they arise.
> ...


 Your one to talk about a "little" work being needed


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 i am? how so?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 Nevermind.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I think the respect and maturity level reflects today's generations and the fact they're behind a computer and can act as an internet tough guy. In other words they say things here that they wouldn't necessarily say in the real world.












That is right! There are people here that have very big mouths, But I would love to see them face to face and see if they will do the same. They just do it because they are too far and online.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 exactly.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Holy shizzels!!! 4 pages and I finally decided to check it out. Honestly, if I was a noob to this forum, Id be overwhelmed by the responses from both sides.

Talking shiet will always be a universal thing which will always happen on the internet. Everyone is guilty at one time or another with deragatory statements, whether playfull or personal. Its the internet... expect anyone to say anything, whether you like it or not. Sure its funny sometimes, sometimes it hurts, other times can get disrespectfull. But honestly.. its up to you to deal with whats been said. Profanity, racial, discriminitory, contraversal, ect.. it'll happen. You can have all the fun you want when you direct it to someone else, or complain like a baby when its said about you.

This thread.. i think it was a waste of time to even have read. Yeah "US" mods are sometimes guilty of swearing.. but big freak'in deal. When we swear, its something that pertains a member's post, or all out of fun to keep laughter to keep the post alive. We're not the light that guides members on how to be civil.. thats your parent's job. Racial comments should not ever be made in any thread. But theres no need to cry if the tables have finally been turned around and the other person got away with it. As stated we doerhlwrngfnsh.. AHHH forget it. This thread SUCKS!! Crying and complaints... I stay away from those.

My post might not make sense, but its not worth me spending another minute stating my opinions or even thinking about what to write. I wish I never even poked my head in this thread.... but will def see if anyone talks shiz about it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Peacock said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > . Secondly, I have faith in my moderators to handle racial slurs as they arise.
> ...


 *Moderating is not a one way street. If you see something offensive, REPORT IT. * If you dont report it then there is a chance a moderator will not see it, or will not realize it is offensive. Not everyone has their sensitivity meter set to ultra drive.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


WARNING: This forum contains material considered PG-13 in nature.

check the lounge description..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


Maybe we can put a smile to your faces if we changed the Forum descriptions to:

Warning PG-13 material which might be too offensive to some people, due to thier sensetive nature. Its your decision on how you want to take in with what goes on in the Lounge. Regardless of the many different opinions and personalities which you'll encounter on the internet that you may or may not agree with. Moderators *will try* and keep up with all the traffic and some of the BS we let you members slide with already (even though we dont agree with some), just to keep you guys happy... to an extent of course.:laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 It is *CONSIDERED* PG-13 in nature. Meaning excessive language, tasteful images, and such will be used and it is not to be considered a G rated forum. Jeezus! We couldnt put that it was R rated, because we dont allow nudity. So stop getting your panties all up in a bunch over a stupid rating that we thought would help members out in knowing what was/wasn't allowed.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

PG 13 does not including picture/videos of heads being wacked off ect ect..

if it was considered PG13 then nipples would be allowed.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Peacock said:


> PG 13 does not including picture/videos of heads being wacked off ect ect..
> 
> if it was considered PG13 then nipples would be allowed.


 i'll show you my nipples, big boy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> PG 13 does not including picture/videos of heads being wacked off ect ect..
> 
> if it was considered PG13 then nipples would be allowed.


 All the videos of beheading were taken off threads. That picture you keep bringing up slipped by so what?! Report it next time.

Since when did PG-13 allow nipples?!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > PG 13 does not including picture/videos of heads being wacked off ect ect..
> ...


 slip by? judazz the site admin was posting in the same thread.. i saw you view the thread..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


Whats your point Neil? How many times would you like me to stress the fact that if something bothers you, that you should *REPORT* it. I skimmed the thread, yes. I didnt necessarily see anything blantly wrong with it at first so I went on to view other threads. I didnt notice that one guys head was chopped off.

So what if Judazzz didn't take care of the problem. He obviously didnt view it as anything objectionable to his personal belief. You cant expect him to be some sort of psychic and know that its going to affect everyone's beliefs. So agian, I say for the millionth time, *REPORT* it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

STFU already
Peacock ....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Peacock, are you that concerned or do you just like to argue? What is the big deal? This is a internet. I cant believe some of you are taking this to the level it has become. 
Are the rules that hard to understand? We try to give people a certain amount of freedom on this site and a place where they can have some open discussions without a parent over their sholder bitching about everything they say. If we warned and suspended everyone everytime a rule was broken, almost everyone that is bitching in this thread would have been gone a long time ago.
Peacock, Hyphen, bobme...all of you would have been gone a long time ago..but who wants a site where we have no personality.

The staff members of this site do the best they can and have spent numerious hours attempting to monitor this site, getting nothing in return. You must remember, none of us ran a site before or even moderated, so you will have to excuse the informal way we have chosen to act and run the site...we did that for your benefit as well as ours.....we are all just hobbiests like you, trying to provide a site where we can discuss this fish most of us care for. 
And as has been said over and over...if you dont like it there are plenty of sites on the net that are probably better ran and better moderated...but their are none that provide 1% of the information on piranhas that pfury does, so if it is only lounge discussions that you are interested in maybe it is time you moved on.


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

Wow it is surprising the amount of complaining that comes out of a select few members here. I think the staff and mods try their best to make this a cool place. I have learned something very important in this thread REPORT! Peacock can you say it R E P O R T


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

TRICKDADDY2KG said:


> Wow it is surprising the amount of complaining that comes out of a select few members here. I think the staff and mods try their best to make this a cool place. I have learned something very important in this thread REPORT! Peacock can you say it R E P O R T


 lol, who the hell are you?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> TRICKDADDY2KG said:
> 
> 
> > Wow it is surprising the amount of complaining that comes out of a select few members here. I think the staff and mods try their best to make this a cool place. I have learned something very important in this thread REPORT! Peacock can you say it R E P O R T
> ...


 Does it matter who he is? Seems like he has learned that members need to help contribute to the well-being of the site, and look he learned it at a fraction of your total posts. Can you say R E P O R T too ?!?!?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> TRICKDADDY2KG said:
> 
> 
> > Wow it is surprising the amount of complaining that comes out of a select few members here. I think the staff and mods try their best to make this a cool place. I have learned something very important in this thread REPORT! Peacock can you say it R E P O R T
> ...


 hyphen, I'd like you to meet Peter

Peter, this is hyphen


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 Well said Xenon!
I've watched threads develop in the past and was surprised to see people get ticked off for things I never would have thought of as offensive.
And Karen, I think you do a great job of moderating!
I think all of the mods do a good job for that matter.
I fail to see how anyone can expect you to catch every word/phrase thats used in the lounge.







Especially if no one reports it.








Just my 2 cents.
Eric


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

It is amazing how easy this whole process would be if people would just *report the thread to a moderator*!!

I know from working with my own site that there is NO way that you can keep up with all the posts that occur here on this forum. The mods need our help. See a problem report it...if you don't you have nothing to gripe about.

Like those people that complain about who was elected president, then you ask them "Did you vote" and they respond "Well...No...."

Jeffrey


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hyphen said:


> TRICKDADDY2KG said:
> 
> 
> > Wow it is surprising the amount of complaining that comes out of a select few members here. I think the staff and mods try their best to make this a cool place. I have learned something very important in this thread REPORT! Peacock can you say it R E P O R T
> ...


 hes a member here just like you.


----------

